# How can I get veins on my biceps?



## samehada (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi, I was just wondering what specific exercises I can do to get veins popping out and running vertically through my biceps. 

If anybody has a good exercise, please tell me what it is and how much reps/weight I should be aiming for. Okay, thanks.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 28, 2009)

Exercise hard, and diet smart. Vascularity is part genetics, part training, and part bodyfat%.


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2009)

The most powerful factor in your case is a loss of body fat, which requires dieting.


----------



## readyformore (Nov 28, 2009)

mine started to show more with a little bit of body fat % drop and working out pretty hard.. more the working out since i don't really have a high body fat % though..


----------



## suprfast (Nov 28, 2009)

right before i shoot up i tie a belt around my arm pit and flex a few times.  lots of veins.j/k

weight loss.  as i have started losing weight, my veins have really been more prominent.  I notice them the most...when brushing my teeth(forearms).  very weird i know


----------



## Patrick_01 (Nov 28, 2009)

You can have some of mine - ugly things that they are.

Seriously though, body fat and genetics.


----------



## T_man (Nov 28, 2009)

i dont like the look of wiggly bicep veins


----------



## readyformore (Nov 29, 2009)

suprfast said:


> right before i shoot up i tie a belt around my arm pit and flex a few times.  lots of veins.j/k
> 
> weight loss.  as i have started losing weight, my veins have really been more prominent.  I notice them the most...when brushing my teeth(forearms).  very weird i know



heyyy u live really close to me haha 15 miles south of me LOL


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 29, 2009)

-lmao-I love pumps as well, but he definitely likes them more than me.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 29, 2009)

why do most huge bodybuilders have such bad form. I see it a lot, even guys at the gym with horrible form and tempo and they are still huge


----------



## mike456 (Nov 29, 2009)

arnold- "it feels like im cumming" hahhahahah


----------



## suprfast (Nov 29, 2009)

readyformore said:


> heyyy u live really close to me haha 15 miles south of me LOL



I saw that a few weeks ago, but didnt reply.  Are you in turlock, livingston, atwater area?
kris


----------



## readyformore (Nov 30, 2009)

suprfast said:


> I saw that a few weeks ago, but didnt reply.  Are you in turlock, livingston, atwater area?
> kris



lol RIGHT inbetween turlock and livingston! haha i live in delhi that really small town that doesn't have much in it haha


----------



## T_man (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm sure you have veins on your biceps. You just can't see them.


----------



## readyformore (Dec 1, 2009)

T_man said:


> I'm sure you have veins on your biceps. You just can't see them.



lol i can guarentee that he has veins on his biceps but he obviously needs to just loose some body fat to be able to see them... i'm at 10% bf right now and mine barely started popping out... they wouldn't at 12%....


----------



## readyformore (Dec 1, 2009)

mike456 said:


> why do most huge bodybuilders have such bad form. I see it a lot, even guys at the gym with horrible form and tempo and they are still huge



.... SO I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO NOTICED THIS!!!!!!!!!!
every huge dude at my gym like does db curls ROCKING back and forth using a bunch of momentum and are HUGE compared to me haha i don't get it at all.. i see it all the time at my gym....


----------



## T_man (Dec 1, 2009)

readyformore said:


> .... SO I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO NOTICED THIS!!!!!!!!!!
> every huge dude at my gym like does db curls ROCKING back and forth using a bunch of momentum and are HUGE compared to me haha i don't get it at all.. i see it all the time at my gym....



Guess you need to start training with bad form


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2009)

readyformore said:


> using a bunch of momentum and are HUGE compared to me haha i don't get it at all..



Its called the steroids and pie diet.


----------



## readyformore (Dec 1, 2009)

T_man said:


> Guess you need to start training with bad form



i tried that and then my back started hurting so i said NEVER MIND LOL
i don't get a good workout if i swing my weights around... on bench press since i do wide grip and i touch my chest and i used to not be able to touch my chest i tend to bounce it that's the only thing i do bad imo...


----------



## T_man (Dec 1, 2009)

readyformore said:


> i tried that and then my back started hurting so i said NEVER MIND LOL


Wow.......


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2009)

LMAO at the last two posts in this thread!  Classic!!!

patrick


----------



## readyformore (Dec 2, 2009)

T_man said:


> Wow.......



i was kidding.. but i did have bad form once and it hurt everything like hell...


----------



## Perdido (Dec 3, 2009)

mike456 said:


> why do most huge bodybuilders have such bad form. I see it a lot, even guys at the gym with horrible form and tempo and they are still huge



Is this really that common?
I see plenty with bad form or stupid routines that neglect lower body but none very huge. Most are just permanently at a plateau until they get hurt.


----------



## Jay Q (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re:*

You can just GET veins! They aren't things that you can build because you were born with them so it depends on your anatomical variations (genetics play part here) but if you want them to show then you'd have to decrease your body fat percentage first and foremost and keep on pumping that iron 
once your biceps grow bigger, they'll be even more evident (the veins). Besides, why do you want more veins on your biceps? most women HATE them so it's not that it's very attractive (unless you're not aiming at meeting women or getting laid!).


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

they come with muscle maturity, yrs training, genetics, diet, bf%.it takes awhile but if you do everything right youll get them. sometimes not as much as others but u have them.


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

and guys that are big, they swing the weight because they dont yet have the strength to move it in strict form. iam not small but i use a 55 db and do very strict form moving it up, some biger guys dont have the discipline to keep focus when woman are around so they get sloppy to impress the girls. but they know how to get big, and others thats wat works for them. i also see guys that are small and YOUNG do alot more weight than me with strict form to. i like the strict form better. even bouncing weight off your chest in bp is bad you need to adjust that. your getting nothing out of that use the chest muscle, you be able to feel the chest pushing the weight towards the sky, if you have enough mass youll know wat iam talking about.


----------



## stylus187 (Aug 9, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Exercise hard, and diet smart. Vascularity is part genetics, part training, and part bodyfat%.


 absolutely correct


----------



## Hutchym8 (Aug 12, 2010)

pre workout sups can help get viens cranking, when im loaded on black powder they seem to thickin up.. but yea its the biger and more muscle u get on your arms and the lower bf% is wat gets em crankin thro


----------



## Jay Q (Aug 13, 2010)

yeps, fat clears the way for them to show and big muscles push them up to show even more.


----------



## cheappinz (Aug 15, 2010)

yeah, get leaner...less BF and the veins will show


----------

